# Doug Melton: finding a cure for son & daughter with diabetes



## Copepod (Sep 3, 2009)

In depth interview with a diabetes researcher, with a family interest...

http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn17729-doug-melton-finding-a-cure-for-diabetes.html


----------



## bev (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks Copepod - good article - i am glad we have A's stem cells in storage!Bev


----------

